# Crewing up for a Fox Amoore Furry Music Video



## Rivercoon (Sep 29, 2019)

A live action Furry Music Video is being planned and aims to be shot at a killer location in Riverside CA late December or early January.

Wardrobe is lined up and 


 foxamoore will be handling the actual music end of things. For realistic makeup a professional studio will be used only because local fans have not been found who currently work with prosthetics. I'm trying to recruit other talent from inside the fandom where possible. 

Still looking for an actress around 5 1/2' tall. Medium build. Age 20s or 30s? She will be lip syncing and dancing on a stage while in full-body prosthetic makeup including contact lenses and dentures.  Lifecasts will be needed to create the makeup

Also need a videographer to shoot the action and a photographer for behind the scenes coverage and a photo session with the actress. Plus other behind the scenes help such as working the clap board and keeping everyone fed and hydrated. Help and advice on fund raising, insurance, accounting, legal matters and other such vital items will also be needed.

This will be a crowd funded project done as a prelude to gather interest in a future independent feature film. www.facebook.com: Traveling Music - the movie covers more info on the feature.

If this sounds interesting to you please get in contact with me here on FA or email Rivercoon[at]gmail.com.  Ask questions. Tell me how you would like to be involved. Where you are located. Your experience if any. Expected compensation. The Fox and the makeup artists charge for their work and I don't expect others to work for free.

Let's make furry film happen!


----------

